# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Xenical;werkt het?

## Leonie-3

:unsure: hallo, ik ben ten einde raad, ik gebruik seroxat en geen enkel dieet werkt .
Ik wil eigenlijk aan de xenical, wie heeft ervaring??
Ik ben 20 kilo te zwaar.
groetjes leonie-3

----------


## Marie

ga eens hier kijken:
http://www.stichtingpandora.nl/cgi-bin/Ult.../UltraBoard.cgi
en dan bij de fora "medicijnen" of "behandelingen"
daar vindt je heel veel uitwisselingen over de bijverschijnselen van kalmeringsmiddelen.

----------


## CANCERA

Hallo Leonie,

Hoe is het met je en verloopt alles naar wens? Dat hoop ik wel voor je&#33;

Je gebruikt Seroxat en bent, waarschijnlijk, (manisch)depressief?
Van mijn dochter Laura, MD-er, weet ik, dat Seroxat vreetbuien geeft (zonder dat je écht honger hebt), met als gevolg een gewichtstoename. Klopt dat, met jouw ervaringen? En hoelang gebruik je dit middel al?

Maar hoe kom je nu ineens met Xenical (vast een verzamelnaam) op de proppen? Waar heb je dit gehoord/gelezen? Ben je nog onder behandeling van een (ambulante) psychiater? Zo ja, heb je dit al naar voren gebracht, bij hem/haar? Of rommel je maar wat aan?
Wat een vragen, niet?

Ik heb gelijk een boek erop nageslagen, het heet:Ivan Wolffers en gaat over Medicijnen 2002-2003. Het door jouw genoemde middel, ben ik niet tegengekomen, maar ik kan je wél aanraden dit te lezen (ook, omdat de Xenical wellicht ergens tussen zal staan, onder een andere naam), daar er allerlei, toch wel verontruste berichten in staan, zéker als het gaat om de fabrikanten&#33; Ik weet niet of je dit boek kunt kopen, m.a.w. kan niet in je beurs kijken, maar de bieb is ook een goed alternatief (dan kan je bepaalde dingen kopieëren, of zo). Kijk en lees het kader op bl. 87 eens aandachtig, dan zie je, hoe wij (artsen incluis) voor de gek gehouden worden&#33;

Laura komt straks thuis, is met haar nieuwe woning bezig en verblijft (voorlopig) bij ons. Misschien dat zij jou meer kan helpen, daar zij diverse middelen gebruikt heeft. Is dat goed? Dan zal ik het haar vragen; misschien, dat ze je vandaag nog bericht en anders morgen.
Oké?

Nou, houd je haaks en tot weder&#39;horen&#39;.

Gegroet, Joyce. 


Ongetwijfeld, heb je -tig boeken gelezen over jouw ziekte&#33;

----------


## Diana

Ik heb ook Xenical gebruikt, en nog steeds geen resultaat. Ook bij mij helpt geen dieet. Heb je je schildklier al eens laten onderzoeken? Ik ga gewoon door met sporten, en ik zie het wel. Heb geen ervaring met anti depresiva's. Waarschijnlijk heeft dit de bijwerking dat je aankomt. Zonde van je geld.

----------


## rprommens

Ik heb een tijd lang een dieet gevolgd met daarbij Xenical en het werkte uitstekend. Het is dus wel belangrijk dat je een dieet volgt waarbij je een minimum aan vet eet en GEEN suiker (alles zeer mager en hele kleine porties gebaseerd op een aantal kalorieen per dag, ik weet uit mijn hoofd niet meer hoeveel maar het was echt een soort van hongerstaking..). Ik ben binnen een week of 6 een kilo of tien afgevallen door het dieet in combinatie met Xenical. Dat is nu twee jaar geleden en ik ben nog steeds redelijk op gewicht. Maar denk ajb niet dat je gewoon alles kan eten en daarbij de Xenical kan nemen want dan gaat het dus echt niet lukken als je het mij vraagt en als ik het goed heb is het ook niet goed voor de gezondheid, om nog maar te zwijgen over wat je in de wc-pot gaat aantreffen als je teveel vet eet in combinatie met Xenical..

Daarnaast natuurlijk heel veel water drinken en veel bewegen.

Ik heb het dieet (met de Xenical) overigens gevolgd bij de kliniek van Connie Breukhoven, onder toezicht van arts en dieetiste. Het kost wel wat, maar het is het meer dan waard.

Over de wisselwerking met Seroxat kan ik je helaas niks vertellen maar ik hoop dat je toch iets aan bovenstaande informatie hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

Xenical is een middel tegen zwaarlijvigheid. Het onderdrukt de eetlust niet. Het is een krachtige, specifiek en langwerkende remmer van lipasen in het maagdarmkanaal. Dit onwerkzaam gemaakte enzym is dus niet in staat het voedingsvet af te breken waardoor ongeveer 30% van het vet uit het voedsel onverteerd de darm passeert. 

Uw lichaam kan daardoor dit voedingsvet niet als bron van energie gebruiken en het omzetten in vetweefsel. Dit zal u helpen uw gewicht te verminderen.

Xenical is dus een afval of ook wel afslank pil bij overgewicht.

Hoe ontstaat overgewicht?
Het ontstaan van overgewicht of obesitas komt voort uit het feit dat de hoeveelheid energie (calorieën) die iemand per dag tot zich neemt groter is dan de hoeveelheid energie die die persoon per dag verbruikt. Ons lichaam verbruikt per dag, afhankelijk van onder andere onze ruststofwisseling, leeftijd, gewicht, geslacht en mate van lichaamsbeweging, een bepaalde hoeveelheid energie. De hoeveelheid energie die we per dag verbranden is tot op zekere hoogte te beïnvloeden. Door meer te bewegen zal meer energie worden verbruikt. De hoeveelheid energie die in rust wordt verbruikt (de ruststofwisseling) is echter nauwelijks te beïnvloeden, en is bij de één hoger dan bij de ander. Daardoor kan het voorkomen dat je dagelijks minder energie verbruikt dan iemand anders, ondanks dat diegene evenveel aan lichaamsbeweging doet, net zo oud en van hetzelfde geslacht is.

De hoeveelheid energie die mensen door te eten tot zich nemen, varieert sterk van persoon tot persoon. De hoeveelheid energie die ze per dag verbruiken dus ook. Wanneer je meer calorieën verbruikt dan dat je via de voeding binnen krijgt, dan zal je gewicht verliezen. Als je meer calorieën binnen krijgt via de voeding dan dat je verbrandt, dan zal je in gewicht toenemen. Het is dan ook belangrijk het voedings- en bewegingspatroon dusdanig aan elkaar aan te passen, dat er een evenwicht is tussen energie-inname en energieverbruik.

Welke behandelingsmogelijkheden zijn er?
Het succesvol tegengaan van overgewicht of obesitas vereist een multidisciplinaire aanpak. De kans op blijvend resultaat neemt toe wanneer voedings- en bewegingsadviezen en eventuele behandeling met medicijnen worden gecombineerd. 

(bron : Dokteronline.com)

----------


## saaran

Hallo!
Ik was 84 kilo..ik weeg momenteel 76,5 en ik wil graag naar de 68 kilo. (en ik ben 174 cm). Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden. Het hele programma is dus 4 tot 5 weken, en dan moet je op eigen kracht. Men gebruikt het om snel wat af te vallen bij diabetes of een operatie. Er zijn 30 pillen , Xenical kost zo'n 66.24 euro per via online-viagranow.com.
Groetjessss!!

----------


## sietske763

hetzelde is hier te kopen, alleen in apotheek onder de naam ALLI

----------


## Robin4343

Xenical - worldselectshop.com

----------


## Lisa81745

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## polertun

Koop Xenical capsules zonder doktersvoorschrift

----------

